# Topics > Entities > Societies >  The Royal Society, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - royalsociety.org

youtube.com/RoyalSociety

facebook.com/theroyalsociety

twitter.com/royalsociety

linkedin.com/company/the-royal-society

instagram.com/theroyalsociety

Royal Society on Wikipedia

Elected President - Venkatraman Ramakrishnan

----------


## Airicist

Video S1: Fish holding station in the back of the robotic fish

Published on Feb 21, 2012




> This video shows a fish holding station in the back of the robotic fish. This research was published in the Journal of the Royal Society Interface in the paper: 'Fish and robots swimming together: attraction towards the robot demands biomimetic locomotion' by Stefano Marras and Maurizio Porfiri.


Article "Fish and robots swimming together: attraction towards the robot demands biomimetic locomotion"

by Stefano Marras, Maurizio Porfiri
February 22, 2012

----------

